# Java VM Versionsabfrage unter Java 1.1 / 1.0



## Stefan1200 (25. Okt 2003)

Wenn ich in einem Applet die Java VM Version mit System.getProperty("java.vm.version") abfrage,
werfen die Browser eine SecurityException mit Zugriff Verweigert. Ab Java 1.2 scheint es zu gehen.

Habt Ihr dafür eine Lösung, wie man die Version doch abfragen kann?
Auch ohne das Applet zu signieren?


----------



## gustav (27. Okt 2003)

Momentan leider nicht, aber wenn Du eine Lösung hast würde ich diese auch ganz gern erfahren.

Was hälst Du davon, eine Methode aus dem Java 2 Funktionsumfang aufzurufen und mittels try ... catch den Erfolg oder Misserfolg festzustellen. Ist nicht sehr schön aber vielleicht funktioniert der Hack.


----------

